# Hello!



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Just wanted to say HI! I found this site today and spent some time reading through the forums and think this is the best No Dak outdoorsman type site I have found! Happy to be a member and look forward to reading your posts and sharing some of my outdoor experiences with all of you. I spend every free minute hunting, fishing or doing something in ND great outdoors.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome Bronco - We have a few hardcores around here :lol: Glad to see somone from Bismarck.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome aboard Bronco!!! We have a lot of fun here and get into some great debates so make yourself at home :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Glad you found the site...welcome aboard.Feel free to express you opinions.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

:beer: Welcome :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome aboard Bronco. Make yourself at home. :thumb:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome! Glad to see another Bismarck'ian finally.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

It is great to be aboard. If any of you get to town and are looking to do some hunting or fishing, please let me know. I am always looking to make new friends that enjoy the outdoors. With Fall coming, I usually look for people interested in doing some goose hunting. I typically hunt up around Colharbor, but access is getting harder each year. Last year, I did a 2 week camp-out by Wolf Creek and hunted hard for pheasants and geese. The pheasant hunting was good, however the first week we seen tremendous hunting pressure on the public lands. There must have been 100+ people hunting a relatively small area, however after the first week things slowed a bit. The goose hunting was awesome, except for a couple of 80 degree & sun days which slowed things a bit. The landowners in the area can be pretty good to work with and will typically let you hunt, however some are not local and hard to locate. The local goose population on Lake Audobon(?) has been terrific the past couple years, however after the early openers, the geese tend to get decoy shy after the first couple weeks and come off in huge groups (thousands) which make decoying troublesome. In any event this year I hope to do the same thing only for a week and if anyone is interested in stopping by and saying HI, please let me know. I am usually in a big wall tent and camper somewhere near wolf creek the 2nd weekend in October.
See Ya


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bronco,

I'll hopefully be up in that area around the 2nd weekend of October. I lived there the fall of 2000, and got to know the area and landowners quite well.

Maybe we could hook up. It might be my only chance to film the little Canadas this fall. There are a lot of hidden hot spots, hopefully they're still hidden. :beer:


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Chris, that sounds great! I am always looking for people to hunt with. The sad fact is most of my friends in Bismarck don't hunt  I guess they would rather sit in a smoky pub? Anyway, I usually hunt with my Dad and his buddy's, who are great guys. Let me know and we can set something up when it gets closer to the time. I will post some updates on the number of Canada Geese on the Lake in late September.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

It'd be great to hook up with you sometime, im only a novice. And im only 15... But it would still be fun.


----------

